# Buying a new board ever year?



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

For all the minors. 
Do your parents care that you get a new board every year? I currently have a 2010 k2 www. my problem the friends i go with tend to stick on the tree runs and blacks. My stick is so noodly that I'm almost always the last one down. Told my parents this and they don't want to get me a new one. How do you guys do it?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I had a job and bought my own shit since the day I started riding. WWW in tree runs should be awesome due to its nimbleness.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

it is pretty agile but.. still sucks when the snows shitty which it usually is in the woods unless its snowed recently.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Why not instead of using 1 board per year, you just get 3-4 boards in one year each having its own specialty and you won't need another board for a while(unless you're still growing)


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

alex that would be fking awesome if i could have a quiver of boards. I'm a teenager, no job so its basically a 1 board for all conditions type thing until I can find a job. If this lockerz thing works I should have atleast $1000 to spend by snow season.
edit: and yeah I'm still growing definitely.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Most of my stuff I bought myself, other than that birthday and Christmas presents if your lucky.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The problem is that YOUR PARENTS are forking out the cash for snowboards, probably semi-expensive ones. In their eyes, especially if their not that into snowboarding themselves, they see absolutely no reason why to buy you another snowboard when you already have a perfectly good one. Noodleness, stiffness, dampening, rocker, it's all hocus-pocus to them. Try and put yourself into their shoes for a second. 

Imagine you have a child and you just bought him a brand new $250 razor-scooter. 2 months later he tells you that razor scooter is only good for flats, he needs a badass tricked one as well for going down steep shit. After spending that much money on the first one, would you be that hip to buy the next one? I don't think so.

I suggest getting a part-time job and saving some money, and buying it yourself. Don't give in to the suburban-white-rich-kid Mantra, it just makes you look like a undeserving dousche


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

Very true and well said hobo. One problem with it is I'm not allowed to have a job during school since my grades aren't the best. Hopefully this summer I can actually find a job. Thanks for all your input


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Your grades are a result of you, you want a job that means you want responsibility, responsibility means good grades. It's a circle of laziness I'm seeing here.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

i wouldnt say a circle of laziness. i was just lazy in 2 classes. thats all man.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

don't bother going to the hill unless you have an 8 year doctorate


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I didn't snowboard when I was your age, but I did race BMX. My first bike was a total POS, and when I got into racing I wanted a Red Line in the worst way. I made a deal with my parents that I would pay half for one. I mowed lawns, scooped snow, and had a paper route. It seemed like it took forever to save up 200 bucks, but once I did, I went and got my bike. Maybe you can make some kind of deal like that, do extra chores, improve your grades, or something along those lines. As a parent, I would much rather have my kid work towards something they want rather then just handing it to them.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> I didn't snowboard when I was your age, but I did race BMX. My first bike was a total POS, and when I got into racing I wanted a Red Line in the worst way. I made a deal with my parents that I would pay half for one. I mowed lawns, scooped snow, and had a paper route. It seemed like it took forever to save up 200 bucks, but once I did, I went and got my bike. Maybe you can make some kind of deal like that, do extra chores, improve your grades, or something along those lines. As a parent, I would much rather have my kid work towards something they want rather then just handing it to them.


thanks jeff! i'll talk to my parents about this today.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you can talk real slick to the ladies you can actually get them to like you enough so that they will have sex with other people for money, and then give the money _to you_ !!

i suggest you look in to this.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> if you can talk real slick to the ladies you can actually get them to like you enough so that they will have sex with other people for money, and then give the money _to you_ !!
> 
> i suggest you look in to this.


haha i'd actually smooth talk them into having sex with me instead. I think that would be a better choice...


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Get used to it. It wont end till your outta the house and on your own. This question will be asked whenever your looking at any snowboard. If not your rents, your girlfriend, your friends, fellow employees and so on.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you can't get a job for lack of responsibility how could you afford a condom, pulling out only works for so long.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i have a job to pay for my own gear. my dads a dick, so i usually have a friend drive me to the boardshop and i hold off telling him until he sees it


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you can't get a job for lack of responsibility how could you afford a condom, pulling out only works for so long.


as was proven with MeetKatie


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

as for the job problem, i worked over the summer. during the school year, my father also said i couldn't have a job unless i pull off a 3.4 GPA (same for my permit). i don't know about you, but my parents are divorced so i told my mom that he didn't want me to have a job now. that is helping me and she might let me and deal with him for me, but i am waiting to see if i can keep my grades up first


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah my parents are divorced too. I get my license in a week and as long as i have a 3.0gpa they'll pay for insurance. which is another reason i can't expect them to dish out money for more boards. hopefully this lockerz.com thing works and i should have atleast 1k by snow season.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you can't get a job for lack of responsibility how could you afford a condom, pulling out only works for so long.


I thought that's why the good baby jesus gave us concrete stairs. 

OP - I don't know how attached you are to your K2 but you could always try and sell it for a board which will handle all mountain _and_ park.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not attached to K2 at all. I am attached to my "I ride for Kevin" sticker though. How much do you think I can get for the 2010 WWW rocker 153? I'd love to pick up a NS SL or Heritage


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You live in SoCal and want a NS my guess is you're riding Bear/Summit. That's just too much board for 1 mountain that's park focused and another that's flat. I swear the youth of today just keep getting lazier and lazier.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You live in SoCal and want a NS my guess is you're riding Bear/Summit. That's just too much board for 1 mountain that's park focused and another that's flat. I swear the youth of today just keep getting lazier and lazier.


hell no. I'll go to bear maybe 3 times with some friends. My family takes trips up to Tahoe and Mammoth quite often during snow season. Most of my time is not at bear and I'm so happy for that. I'd rather ride mammoth/tahoe for 1 day then bear for 3.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Damm kids always trying to make deals and texting...if they spent that much time looking for a job, they'd have a job and have good grades. So Flipside, get off the computer and quit your whinning...just get a job, keep your grades up and say "f u old man...I'm buying my own board"...u'd get some respect.

Wrath...the evil parent of an unemployed 16 yr old


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

are you looking only new???
Have you considered used???

My kids are "just" teenagers. I bought my 1st boy all of his gear new, part of the gear was hisX-mas present. The 2nd kid started off on gracious friends borrowed boards. Then I found him a used board for $50 mid season and a friend gave me some boots that didn't fit him any longer and fit the boy perfectly. This year Grandma/pa, aunts/uncles and us are getting gear for his b-day.

They both do chores to help pay also. I hope they respect money better having to work for things.
-Slyder


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Damm kids always trying to make deals and texting...if they spent that much time looking for a job, they'd have a job and have good grades. So Flipside, get off the computer and quit your whinning...just get a job, keep your grades up and say "f u old man...I'm buying my own board"...u'd get some respect.
> 
> Wrath...the evil parent of an unemployed 16 yr old


DO you have a bucket and a hose. Start a car detailing business in your neighborhood. $30 wash and wax of peoples cars in your neighborhood. I would take this up in a heart beat. Everyone has this skill set and if you did 50 cars over the summer that is $1500 with MINIMAL expenses wax, soap, towels etc and no TAXES!!!

Plus you get a great tan, listen to what ever tunes you want and set your own hours. How is this not a great idea. Little late but you can still do some of it. This may also encourage you or others for next summer, easy money :thumbsup:

-Slyder


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yea, find something your good at, or something you can tolerate doing and start making some cash. If you live in a semi-residential neighborhood, you would be amazed how much money you can make mowing lawns if you build up enough contacts. Most people are willing to pay $10-$20 per tiny lawn, multiply that by 15-20 lawns every couple weeks, thats alott of money for not that much work.

I for example am good with computers, on Tuesday I'm setting up a wireless network in this ladies shop downtown. I've also done research and number crunching on setting up an Ebay store for her. There's lots of different applications...

By the way, liquidating shit you don't want anymore on Ebay is also a great way to exchange one thing for another. I've been doing it since I was about 12, I started buying new video games, beating them, and then selling them for a %10-20 discount right afterwards to ensure they didn't depreciate. I was basically playing tons of brand new video games with a $50 deposit, and then $10 per game. Recently I sold my whole paintball gun setup since there is no where to go here, (and it's also expensive as hell) and bought a new 2010 Evo with part of the money.

Get Creative.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

FlipsideJohn said:


> yeah my parents are divorced too. I get my license in a week and as long as i have a 3.0gpa they'll pay for insurance. which is another reason i can't expect them to dish out money for more boards. hopefully this lockerz.com thing works and i should have atleast 1k by snow season.


yeah, that seems like a pretty sick gig for insurance. lockerz is legit too, my friend got a giftcard from there and i might get 100 paypal or an iPod if i can ever get into a redemption.
just make sure your not cheating the system with fake emails, etc. because you will get caught. that happened to my friend when he tried to redeem a macbook.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

wow some of you are fucking retarded, like wrath, and others of you have amazing ideas(everyone else). I'm definately going to look into the car detailing service and possibly the lawn mowing. The gardeners around here are already really cheap and do a great job. And slyder, yes I would buy a used board only if it was in almost perfect condition. Hobo, I'm also good with computers, how did you get your name out there for people hiring you to set up networks, etc?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

our neighborhood is quite large. We have a dedicated Yahoo group. Kids, adults, baby sitting, people looking to sell goods and services often put postings in there. This works very well.
Don't forget your FB account. Put out a few posts that you are starting a detailing, lawn, computer service or which ever you decide. 
It might end up being a friend of a friend that needs the work that is outside of your direct circle of people you know.

This could turn into something full time. I have personally had some hobbies turn into making me some awesome money. It gave me good cash for lots of upgrades for my SRT-4, kids sports and other things I needed money for.

-Slyder


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

the best part about all the suggestions is that once u see how hard it is to make a buck u may not be so quick to splurge it on another snowboard. but either way i see win win situation. u learn good work ethics; appreciate the value of a dollar; find things you are good at; and do what you love to do by boarding


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Yo flipside john, I dont have a good idea with a job cause car wash and mowing lawns was what I wouldve said. Anyway man if you ever do get the dough and if youre likin your k2 check the parkstar out. Its got the same buttery feel as the www but stiffer to hold up for the kickers and goin bitchin fast to slash pow at the skiers. I own both the 2010 models and I dont even ride the www anymore cause the parkstar does what the weapon does and more. Just a suggestion....


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks everyone. and ninja i was looking at the parkstar but i really want a neversummer. it all doesn't really matter anymore because this year I think i'm gonna be at bear mostly. I'm probably only going to take 1-2 trips up north to tahoe/mammoth (were low on cash) and my dad said he'll take us somewhere out of state. so my k2 www will be more than fine at bear.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Why don't you just develop a super strong sense of board control and smoke your friends through tree runs with a rail board?

I just convice my parents that i just need 'x' board because I dont wana trash 'y' on rock through these runs.If other than that, ill just say that my coaches recommend me to get this style of board before this season.

Btw, getting a better pair of boots for the terrain is much better than buying a new board.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

You could always sell your body, you may have to deal with a few chubby queer chasers but hey! if it means in the end you're riding a stick you want to be riding then isn't it worth it?.



I had a job when i was 13.. so not seeing what the big problem is here, perhaps lacking self motivation.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

Method said:


> You could always sell your body, you may have to deal with a few chubby queer chasers but hey! if it means in the end you're riding a stick you want to be riding then isn't it worth it?.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a job when i was 13.. so not seeing what the big problem is here, perhaps lacking self motivation.


you dont see the problem cause you didnt read the whole thread.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Method said:


> You could always sell your body, you may have to deal with a few chubby queer chasers but hey! if it means in the end you're riding a stick you want to be riding then isn't it worth it?.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a job when i was 13.. so not seeing what the big problem is here, perhaps lacking self motivation.


Isn't 13 a little early to start selling your body?


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

slyder said:


> our neighborhood is quite large. We have a dedicated Yahoo group. Kids, adults, baby sitting, people looking to sell goods and services often put postings in there. This works very well.
> Don't forget your FB account. Put out a few posts that you are starting a detailing, lawn, computer service or which ever you decide.
> It might end up being a friend of a friend that needs the work that is outside of your direct circle of people you know.
> 
> ...


lol srt-4 upgrades. just say dodge neon.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

thugit said:


> lol srt-4 upgrades. just say dodge neon.


haha
10char


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

thugit said:


> lol srt-4 upgrades. just say dodge neon.


I've heard them all, that is the same as a EVO is just a Lancer, Honda is always a Honda. 

my 1966 mustang convertible is cooler than all the above, slow yes, but much cooler.
rememeber a car guy is a car guy, respect all rides for what the owner put into it.
My buddy yes I know we all have buddies, just ran a 10.6 @ 137 mph Friday in his just neon on 21 psi and he's not maxed out. Needs a cage this fall and a little more tweaking on his tune. I'll never be that fast I don't have that kind of money.

Good father/son time working on cars, just like father/son time at the hill on our boards.

-Slyder


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

slyder said:


> I've heard them all, that is the same as a EVO is just a Lancer, Honda is always a Honda.
> 
> my 1966 mustang convertible is cooler than all the above, slow yes, but much cooler.
> rememeber a car guy is a car guy, respect all rides for what the owner put into it.
> ...


It's not so much the car that bothers me... it's the overall age group that I see riding those sooped neons. I've come across so many kids in those neons revving at my 03 Galant GTZ. Just because my car came with a spoiler, they think it's appropriate to challenge me even when I have my grandmother in-law in the backseat and wifey in the passenger. Never mind that my car is a sedan without even so much as an exhaust.

It's very annoying. My next car is going to be an Audi S5. Trust me, I'm going to rev up those dumb neon drivers :laugh:

But that won't be for another half a decade probably haha. Seriously though, no hate on the car. Just the childish drivers. I get the same type of stupid challenges from Mazda 6 drivers. I feel like popping my spoiler off.

As far as I know... the SRT 4 is a PT Cruiser engine with a Mitsubishi Turbo. The Dodge Stealth is in fact a Mitsu 300gt though.

PS: Even more annoying, are people who drive American cars with that ignorant bumper sticker that reads... "Out of a job yet? Keep buying foreign." I'm always tempted to get out of my car to tell the driver to look under his/her hood.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Because everyone knows foreign car makers generally put American car makers to shame :dunno:.

All I know is my 940 Volvo is built like a tank, (It also excellerates like a tank..... but then again it gets 25MPG for a car made in the 90's)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I totally agree with the age thing. I'm in my 40's not the typical guy to run this car. But when my last car died it was cheap and fit my needs.
I get all kinds of guys wanting to race. Lots of times I stage, pretend I"m gonna race and just sit there. What drives me crazy is the vette owners with their 2nd trophy wife. Nothing like raping a vette with my fishing poles sitting in the front seat.

I have also engaged my wot box with launch control, if someone is revving at me and they usually cool their jets at that point.

I did take that big wing off, I switched it to a SXT wing and debadge the car. It helps only when people don't know what it is they leave me alone a little more.

actually the PT Cruiser is built on the Neon platform.

-Slyder


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

No one needs more than 2 boards. Replacing a board each year is a waste, IMO. The money you lose on upgrading to a new model can buy you an entire season's worth of foot warmers or a really nice tuning kit to keep your current board(s) in shape. You could even run your own tuning business in your neighborhood. $15-20 a pop should make you enough money to keep you supplied with wax without having to dip into your own pocket.

You can only ride one at a time anyway, and the cash you spend on a third board will get you (or your buddy) a season pass at a lot of hills or almost an entire SEASON worth of fuel costs getting to and from the mountain.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yea, I rode one board for 4 years from beginner to expert. At the point I'm at now of course I want a 2 Quiver set, (got the park board, just need a NS Heritage) but after I get that I don't plan on buying a new board for a while.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> No one needs more than 2 boards. Replacing a board each year is a waste, IMO. The money you lose on upgrading to a new model can buy you an entire season's worth of foot warmers or a really nice tuning kit to keep your current board(s) in shape. You could even run your own tuning business in your neighborhood. $15-20 a pop should make you enough money to keep you supplied with wax without having to dip into your own pocket.
> 
> You can only ride one at a time anyway, and the cash you spend on a third board will get you (or your buddy) a season pass at a lot of hills or almost an entire SEASON worth of fuel costs getting to and from the mountain.


Three is ideal I think, You got your backcountry board or for those massive pow days in the resort, you got your all-mountain quiver board and your jib stick and or park board. 



FlipsideJohn said:


> you dont see the problem cause you didnt read the whole thread.


I read most of it, something about you being lazy in some class...



InfiniteEclipse said:


> Isn't 13 a little early to start selling your body?


not for michael jackson


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Method said:


> You could always sell your body, you may have to deal with a few chubby queer chasers but hey! if it means in the end you're riding a stick you want to be riding then isn't it worth it?.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a job when i was 13.. so not seeing what the big problem is here, perhaps lacking self motivation.


I'm sure there are plenty of catholic priests that would dip into the donation plate for that service.


----------

